# LS2 knock sensor and wire.



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

Where can I can one. Driver side header melted the old one. Everywhere I look is LS1 to LS2 wire and sensor. Am I stupid or can I use that one as we'll.


06 M6 full bolt ons and full pedders suspension with supercar coil overs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd get a hold of the dealer for that


----------

